# nhs referral



## mrshopefull (Feb 18, 2010)

at 18:07 »     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello.   
I am 37 and dh is 36.
I have been trying to conceive for what seems a life time 12 years   
I suffered a ectopic back in 2001. Had one tube removed and the other was badly blocked.
So went ahead with tubal surgery in 2005 which they tried to unblock, but was still in bad 
shape. Haven't been able to get pregnant since. So we went to Manchester and did egg share in 2007 which wasn't successfull.
So we thought about going on the nhs waiting list, which is taking ages. Ive had all the blood tests and scans needed, being to see gynecologist, picked clinic we want to go to a month ago. 
Now what part i not sure about is, were does my referral go first. gynecologist said she will do the referral the week after, which was 3 weeks ago. So does the referral go to the clinic were we are having treatment (Queen Elizabeth) in Gateshead, or does it go to the Pct which is Penrith to be approved and all that before the clinic has word. I have being expecting word from Gateshead for the last 2 weeks but dh says maybe it as to go to the Pct first. I dint know what to expect next. Thanks in advance for reading and any advice would be great. Loads of luck to all of you.   

Love Judith xxx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Judith 

I am also form the north east, but had my treatment at CFL. There are lots of ladies who are/have been at the QE so i will leave you the link for there below. as I went to my GP first my referral was sent from them to the clinic. I would guess that yours has gone to your PCT first (GP surgery). However it would do no harm to call the QE to find out what is happening. Form what I understand the NHS waiting list is not too bad there, so it might be worth jogging them along a bit! Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

The north east board......
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=242.0

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Egg Share ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## loulou2206 (Mar 8, 2010)

the referal should(but don't hold me to this) go to the clinic that u would have chosen when the trestment starts!!!! I'm awaiting our test results in 2 wk's and if i know anything from that i will let u know.Hope this helps x x
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello. 
I am 37 and dh is 36.
I have been trying to conceive for what seems a life time 12 years 
I suffered a ectopic back in 2001. Had one tube removed and the other was badly blocked.
So went ahead with tubal surgery in 2005 which they tried to unblock, but was still in bad 
shape. Haven't been able to get pregnant since. So we went to Manchester and did egg share in 2007 which wasn't successfull.
So we thought about going on the nhs waiting list, which is taking ages. Ive had all the blood tests and scans needed, being to see gynecologist, picked clinic we want to go to a month ago. 
Now what part i not sure about is, were does my referral go first. gynecologist said she will do the referral the week after, which was 3 weeks ago. So does the referral go to the clinic were we are having treatment (Queen Elizabeth) in Gateshead, or does it go to the Pct which is Penrith to be approved and all that before the clinic has word. I have being expecting word from Gateshead for the last 2 weeks but dh says maybe it as to go to the Pct first. I dint know what to expect next. Thanks in advance for reading and any advice would be great. Loads of luck to all of you. 

Love Judith xxx

[/quote]


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hi Judith, I really feel for you, my husband and I have been on the fertility roller coaster for 3 years and that feels like forever - i can't imagine what 12 years must feel like. Respect to you. I wanted to send you a little message because I have also been waiting to hear back from Gateshead. I was receiving treatment in carlisle but they have just drawn blanks with me so I've been passed on for treatment at The queen Elizabeth in Gateshead. It's been 7 wks since my last appointment in Carlisle and today I got a letter from The Queen Elizabeth giving me an appointment on 19th April. I was thrilled to finally receive something from them but it just seems to be dragging on and on... I can't answer your question but I wanted to reassure you that they may take a while to write to you but it happens in the end!


----------



## mrshopefull (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello and thank you for your replys.

I rang Gates head and they havent recieved anything, so i rang Carlisle to speak to the receptionst and couldnt believe it. She giggled then said ive been on my holidays thats why it hasnt been sent out  that was last Tuesday, and still havent heard anything. Dh said dont ring them again cause theyll think im some sort of . But i cant stand not knowing whats happening, when it comes to these kind of appointments. I am dying to ring Gateshead but cant.
Fairywings, congratalations to you when is your due date.x

Loulou, hi, i thought it would be going to the clinic as well.x

Anna, we only live 30 miles apart, did you see doctor Hipple when you went to Carlisle, all the best for your appointment in April.x

Love Judith xxxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes Dr hipple, she was amazing and so supportive. she wanted me to try all these different options first - clomid tablets, then puregon injections then metformin taken alongside the clomid....etc. We did loads of combinations and each one just didn't work out. In the end (2 years) she admitted defeat and thought that i should be referred to gateshead. Despite all the time it's taken I couldn't reccomend her enough. Sorry to hear about the delay with your appointment. I know how frustratng it is! all the best xxxxxxxxxx


----------

